# Custom Background - Opinions?



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Just high density extruded polystyrene carved into tree root sort of patterns.

What do you guys think?


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

looking good


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

looks ok from where i'm sitting. thing is, do you like it? if so then that's all that matters. at least your making the effort for your setup to have a bit of impact to the viewer. background coloured then the "roots" highlighted should make for a good effect

:2thumb: look forward to the next stage(s)


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks cool, I wish I had the skills to make something like this for my setup. I bet i'd make a complete mess...

Anyway, nice work!

-fraggs- : victory:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

I've started covering the background in Xaxim (treefern) fibres, although adhesion to the silicone isn't as good as i'd like. Will get a couple of WIP shots up soon.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Ran out of silicone for now, heres how it stands this morning :


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That's really good.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

oops, should have known it'd be for a tropical setup :roll:

looking good so far


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Thinking of covering a few strands of rope, in random positions to create a vine / liana effect?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

looks good chuck on some moss :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Second side done, need to fill the bare patches, then get on with re-doing the tank once a few bits arrive from DartFrog.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

really want to see where you go with the rope mate...watching intently
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> really want to see where you go with the rope mate...watching intently
> Stu


Unsure on this, basically rope, GG and peat (hence the difference in colour), if they get the thumbs up i'll do mayube 5 or 6 covered in xaxim :



















Also opinions on this :

Tree stump-esque bogwood on its own :










With possibly wood on top to make a larger section? Opinions?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Shave the extra foam away and it'll look great.

I dig the ropes, get a few of them layered and twisted over each other and it will look good.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Shave the extra foam away and it'll look great.
> 
> I dig the ropes, get a few of them layered and twisted over each other and it will look good.


Yeah i've trimmed the excess foam away, covering it with xaxim / silicone (had to order another 2 2 litre bags of ground xaxim!)

Still unsure on the ropes as the rope is still showing, plus I need to start the 'scape by Friday latest.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Yeah i've trimmed the excess foam away, covering it with xaxim / silicone (had to order another 2 2 litre bags of ground xaxim!)
> 
> Still unsure on the ropes as the rope is still showing, plus I need to start the 'scape by Friday latest.


Peat makes a nice dark colour and is cheaper.

Get going then! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Peat makes a nice dark colour and is cheaper.
> 
> Get going then! :lol2:


Yes sir!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

we use peat in all our backgrounds alongside the eco,so as above,go for it,would also add Ant can you have different thicknesses of rope,ie not thinner but thicker.will work well methinks my only reservation would be how well the subsrate is sticking to the rope,when finished will the rope be able to move? or is it all to be attached to the background,ha still watching,bring it on
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> we use peat in all our backgrounds alongside the eco,so as above,go for it,would also add Ant can you have different thicknesses of rope,ie not thinner but thicker.will work well methinks my only reservation would be how well the subsrate is sticking to the rope,when finished will the rope be able to move? or is it all to be attached to the background,ha still watching,bring it on
> Stu


Once coated in Gorilla Glue they are rock solid mate.

Hmmm may buy some thicker rope too (or just twine a few of these together )


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is what I did with my tubes...made them look like vines...did some smaller ones with twine too and they looked fantastic...well, until the glue came loose causing all of the stuff to fall off.:lol2:

Loving the stump...lucky to find a piece shaped like that!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I might make a few of these now!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might make a few of these now!


Currently sitting here in nitrile gloves, covered in Xaxim and Gorilla Glue - pics tomorrow.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> That is what I did with my tubes...made them look like vines...did some smaller ones with twine too and they looked fantastic...well, until the glue came loose causing all of the stuff to fall off.:lol2:
> 
> Loving the stump...lucky to find a piece shaped like that!


Gorilla glue won't budge once set : victory:

Yeah saw the stump on E-bay and snapped it up!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks sh*t (the vines obviously need the bare patches filling in):


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think you have the right idea, but I think it would look more natural to bring some forward, perhaps attaching it to your wood...I looked at pictures of vines to see how they look in the wild...also, dont forget that they will look so much better when it is all finished and the plants are in and shadows are created...you are doing a great job...cant wait to see it finished! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nah they don't. Get the patches sorted, add more and in a viv setting with plants and vines and it will look good. They look crappy dry anyway.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you try one with silicone? It might be easier to twist into shape.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can you try one with silicone? It might be easier to twist into shape.


I find silicone adhesion quite poor actually, on both the polypropelene and extruded polystyrene.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Done.


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

nice : victory:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

nothing wrong with that mate...what do you think? are you happy? is this effect what you were after?
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

It's not bad. I guess i'll improve upon this version next time.

Also hoping the plants growing up the vines will make a massive difference tbh.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

the darker vines gave a better visual impact to the background, they now just blend into it IMO.

great work


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

detail3r said:


> It's not bad. I guess i'll improve upon this version next time.
> 
> Also hoping the plants growing up the vines will make a massive difference tbh.


 yep they will mate,i guess something that sits tight might give the best effect and not totally hide your work,quercifolia would my ficus of choice but margravia might run it a close second,i haven't got to the stage if using this in a viv yet though ,still working out how to make one into some and particularly how to make it bush out,not just one long strand,ha oakleaf forsure
Its a good bit of work mate liking how you have approached this,good on ya
Stu


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

TBH the more I look at it the more I dislike it. Meh.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You never do:lol2:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You never do:lol2:


I'm NEVER critical of my own work:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> I'm NEVER critical of my own work:whistling2:


You're worse than me.


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

It might be an idea to add some stiff wire into the center of rope, It might make them easier to bend to shape before you glue and decorate them.

either way though the background looks great! what method did you use to carve? its a really neat job


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

detail3r said:


> I'm *ALWAYS* critical of my own work:whistling2:


Edited for truth... :lol2:

Bud, 2 things. First off, for a first try that's pretty darn good! Secondly, things always look rubbish before you actually put them into the viv and plant them up, it's the law. :2thumb:

The only thing I would change would be to put more rope on there, with some pointing to the left rather than the right. The con with that though is, terriblis are unlikely to spend much time climbing the rope vines.... lol

Hmmm, I know, I'll PROVE the law about things looking rubbish until you put them into place and plant up:-

Giant Dog Poo










Water Fall










I believe I have made my point, and I stand by my belief that that will look brilliant once it's grown in with some nice oakleaf ficus, or even Columbian ficus, and a bit of moss.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Win.

Just getting them wet improves the look ten fold.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Lets hope so. The terribs are in a temp container now, old background pulled out of the viv, plants binned. Got a busy day ahead of me tomorrow! (I'm not looking forward to reoving the old silicone though).


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Lets hope so. The terribs are in a temp container now, old background pulled out of the viv, plants binned. Got a busy day ahead of me tomorrow! (I'm not looking forward to reoving the old silicone though).


You binned the old plants!?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Lets hope so. The terribs are in a temp container now, old background pulled out of the viv, plants binned. Got a busy day ahead of me tomorrow! (I'm not looking forward to reoving the old silicone though).


 get a pack of stanley bades mate...use em sharp,pop some tape on the back to protect your mitts and make em easier to hold,that will get it off,and repeat use them for a while ,the minute it starts to blunt,use another one
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Bud, trust us, a few of us here have experimented with stuff like this, seen the naff looking results and seen how fantastic they look once a bit moist with plants growing up them!

Hell, I've even discovered that it's possible to make coco panels look good! It's not easy, but it can be done. lmao

You know from experience that I can usualy visualise how things will look, and I reckon that BG will look really good.

Ade


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You binned the old plants!?


Yup, all bar one.



soundstounite said:


> get a pack of stanley bades mate...use em sharp,pop some tape on the back to protect your mitts and make em easier to hold,that will get it off,and repeat use them for a while ,the minute it starts to blunt,use another one
> Stu


Cheers Stu



Wolfenrook said:


> Bud, trust us, a few of us here have experimented with stuff like this, seen the naff looking results and seen how fantastic they look once a bit moist with plants growing up them!
> 
> Hell, I've even discovered that it's possible to make coco panels look good! It's not easy, but it can be done. lmao
> 
> ...


I'm not optimistic - but I hope you're right.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Well the backgrounds in, but has warped as the gorrilla glue and silicones dried on it. Gah.

Looks a bit better now it's in situ though.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You're a dickhead :lol2:

That looks AWESOME.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have some big clumps of java moss if you want? Swaps for the flies, will look good on the background.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're a dickhead :lol2:
> 
> That looks AWESOME.


+1 on both counts. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Bud it already looks brilliant! I can seriously see how it's going to look grown in, it's going to be a stunner!:2thumb:

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> +1 on both counts. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Bud it already looks brilliant! I can seriously see how it's going to look grown in, it's going to be a stunner!:2thumb:
> 
> Ade


 YUP total agreement ha i can see it too,great stuff kiddo,as already said we all doubt how they are gonna turn out,ha there are all levels of insanity that go hand in hand with keeping frogs,maybe even moreso with darts,show us what uncirtainty you have next:whistling2:,ha lovin it
Stu


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

i like that! awesome


----------

